# Let's See Some DIY Watch Boxes



## stumpy1972

I'm tossing around the idea of building my own 6 watch storage box out of wood. Are there any Norm Abram fans or weekend woodworkers out there care to share some pics of their work and designs?

Here's my old 4 watcher that I made from an old Hummel box that I found at a garage sale. It has since been reassigned to holding less valuable trinkets.


----------



## Craig M

Alright well its not exactly a DIY box...but here is the travel case I 'crafted' using a Pelican case...with loads of advice from WUS


----------



## CamLS

Nice looking watch case! I must say that whenever I watch the "New Yankee Workshop" it makes me want to bust out a planar and sanding blocks and make something my dad would be proud of. Sadly, I don't own any of those tools so it's still a pipe dream that I may be able to one day craft wood like Norm Abram. 

Now if i did have 100k worth of machinery in my backyard I would love to spend the summer learning how to make half the stuff he can. Although I imagine that in the summer there would be a lot of people selling stuff like this at the local markets. Hopefully I'll be able to find one or two. Finding a case lined with aromatic ceder would be nice as I love the smell.


----------



## bmc95ta

Great topic! Not to hijak, but to add to this, has anyone taken on a DIY watch box with built in winders? I was contimplating a project such as this over the summer when I can work outside on sanding, staining etc.

I certainly have more research do to on obtaining winder motors...


----------



## cash_money

ahh, i didnt see this thread or i would have posted here; started my own. anyway, here is my box:










https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=253732

not 100% done yet, but you get the point


----------



## barta13

Nice! Loving the green!


----------



## stumpy1972

Great boxes guys! :-! Keep posting...

I honestly thought long and hard about using a Pelican, but I'm down to 1 dive watch in my collection so I think a nicely finished wood one may be more appropriate.


----------



## stumpy1972

bmc95ta said:


> I certainly have more research do to on obtaining winder motors...


You may want to check the link in this thread for motors....

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=252325


----------



## mrsnak

I built wooden partitions for each shelf inside my safe. Needed to fit the odd tray size.
Inspired by all you guys' efforts, I may try to make full cases that will fit on each shelf. The nice thing about the trays is that I can easily see all the watches when I open the door.










(watches have changed a bit since :-d)


----------



## iflyimpilot




----------



## DoctorC

CamLS said:


> ... Sadly, I don't own any of those tools so it's still a pipe dream that I may be able to one day craft wood like Norm Abram.
> 
> Now if i did have 100k worth of machinery in my backyard I would love to spend the summer learning how to make half the stuff he can...


You might check around at some of the local community colleges / trade schools. Here in a Denver suburb we have Warren tech (a trade school). One of my friends has been taking woodworking classes there for about 10+ years. He could probably teach most of the classes by now but continues to take classes because he can use all of their fine woodworking equipment for the small price of class tuition. 
Each semester he picks one or two projects and has turned out some beautiful projects.


----------



## Sodiac

Just as an aside, I like glass tops on mine so I can both see and admire the watches but also to power the couple of solar watches I own.


----------



## bmc95ta

stumpy1972 said:


> You may want to check the link in this thread for motors....
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=252325


Great lead on a motor, thanks!


----------



## bxb21

Here are some pics I took of Watch Collectors cases that I made and continue to make in my little wood working shop.Picasa Web Albums - Bryan


----------



## Raez

My woodworking project for the trimester is a massive over-the-top cement watch box. 5 inches tall. Each slot is 2.5w/3.5l/3d. 2in of cement on all sides of the holes. Walnut inlay in the slots, walnut top with glass window. Woo!


----------



## rmahoney

<sorry, deleted due to old topic>


----------



## Raza

Not really DIY from the ground up, but I just put together my Pelican:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/finally-sorted-out-my-pelican-458849.html


----------



## abo_hosni

*My DIY watch box*

Just finished my DIY watch box. All velvet on cardboard box with 8 sponge pillows







>>







>>







>>


----------

